# My Master Bath FULL Remodel. -LOTS- of pics.



## 1st_House (Jun 30, 2009)

Again, dated from Jan/Feb time frame.. 



> Installing the greenboard tomorrow. Was supposed to do that today, but I'm just slightly behind schedule.. Not bad tho..
> 
> Got all three shower heads plumbed today... Yes I said three.. I ended up having an extra Rain Maker shower head, so I mind as well stick it in the ceiling! Just accidentally chopped thru some insulation while I was taking the drywall back a bit more.. Oops.. No biggie..
> 
> ...


----------



## 1st_House (Jun 30, 2009)

My buddy helped me get the tile started.. I finished the rest... 



> Got the green board in today.... Tiring.. Gotta redo the ceiling eventually, tho.. not bad.. My buddy's got some extra drywall we can use.
> 
> I got the system pressurized and holding water after two small leaks.. I pressure tested everything first, before the GB install.
> 
> ...





> Got some of the tile up this evening.. We were both hung over..
> 
> You gotta see it in person, it's a bit lighter tone than the camera makes it out to be.. It'll go AWESOME with the brushed finish hardware!!! The red stuff on the walls is the moisture barrier; RedGuard.. It's like paint on/roll on RTV for the walls and floor before tiling.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1st_House (Jun 30, 2009)

I mesh taped the ceiling. I don't know why it did that.. I'll fix it one of these days.. I may hire someone to get it right.. shouldn't be much to fix a small ceiling. 



> ALMOST DONE!!! Got the floor done today and put a coat of finish/sealer on the shower tiles..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1st_House (Jun 30, 2009)

*TA-DA!! 99% done..* 

Actually, STILL 99% done.. I just grouted the moulding trim tile on the floor and around the sink and fixed the hole in back of the mirror. 

Man, that "Renovation Nightmares" show is all too true!! There were points towards the end where I had to go BACK to Lowe's for supplies after I JUST got started for the day.... Man, I was just spittin bullets pissed off at times... "AM I DONE YET!! Goin back to Lowe's AGAIN!!"



> Don't mind above the shower, or the hole where the light was in back of the mirror, on the top.. I still have to grout the floor trim and the trim on the back of the sink..
> 
> But other than that, I'm amazed! Talk about a sense of accomplishment!


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice shower heads, three? Do they all come on at once or can you control the separate? ;-) Did you use green-board in the shower, I think that's a "No No". Looks really nice though.


----------



## 1st_House (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Yeah three shower heads.. The left side are two rain heads controlled by the right mixer, and the right is a handheld controlled by the right mixer. Sometimes I turn all three on just because I can! 

And yes, that's green board... I know now to use Dur-Rock next time.. I was watching some Shower reno's on youTube and I saw them using the Dur-Rock. I think it's a bit more of a 'bite' for the tiles and less chance of failure.. The tile wasn't cheap, but it wasn't expensive... about $800 for all the tile.

And you're from Mass, eh?  I'm originally from CT, about an hour shy of Boston.. I still have family back home, but I don't claim CT anymore... I claim southern Mass... :laughing:


----------

